# Graphtec cutter not recognizing black media



## suzette70 (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a Graphtec CE5000-60 and everything is working fine. EXCEPT, when I load black Thermoflex vinyl the sensors do not recognize the media. This does not happen when I use black outdoor vinyl because it has a white backing. For example, I load the media under the pinch rollers and clamp down. The cutter asks Roll 1, Roll 2, or sheet feed. Whatever I choose, it reads the width and rolls out. When it rolls back in, it just keeps rolling and the vinyl goes out the back. I got by this by taping white to the back of the black vinyl. Is there anything I can do to prevent having to do this? It doesn't want to track too well.

Suzette70


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow I have never heard of this before. I too have a graphtec but havent actually cut black yet  I will have to watch this thread to see if someone has a solution. Thanks for posting this Donna, its an interesting situation.


----------



## Rod (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't own a Graphtec, but I always manually set my 'Home' position, rather than let the machine read it. Does that make sense? 

My USCutter has a laser for cutting around printed images, but I've never used it, other than to set it at the corner and load up a preprogrammed workspace (vinyl) size in the cutter app. I would suggest reading through the instructions to see if you can use the controls to move the cutter to your starting point, set it, then set your program to cut only within the width of your roll. Hope that helps.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

hmmm... i have a much older graphtec (FC5100) and have cut miles of black thermoflex without any difficulty. my first thought is have you dusted the front sensor? (i use canned air to blow out all the nooks and crannies every so often) also, if it is under a very bright light the reflection could be messing the with sensor. if neither of those things work, you might just use the 'roll 2' option which only measures side to side then use the arrows to roll the material back to the leading edge and hit 'origin' to set the front parameter. 

as for tracking....i've cut entire 50yd rolls of vinyl without having to readjust it. have you used a harsh cleaner (alcohol!) on the rubber wheels? it will dry them out and you'll get no traction. also, the wheels should always be left in the 'up' position when not in use or they'll get flat spots which will impair their ability to keep the vinyl running straight and true on the grit rollers. if either of these situations are true, sadly the only recourse is to replace them


----------



## Rod (Aug 29, 2007)

That's excellent maintenance advice. Thank you, and I'll be sure to incorporate that on my own cutter. I understand that support/parts aren't hard to find on the USCutter site for my model, but I really don't wanna have to find out!


----------



## suzette70 (Dec 19, 2007)

The cutter is new and doesn't have any problems with any other media other than black thermoflex, or eco film. It doesn't have the problem with black outdoor vinyl because it has a white backing. It's got to be something to do with the clear backing on the thermoflex and eco film vinyls. I'll try to contact Graphtec and see what I'm doing wrong. Thanks for all the help. 

Suzette70


----------



## Spot_Worker (Oct 22, 2008)

....hmmm even if you can put your finger over the whole it should suck in the vinyl. Make sure you have it on the rear 1 or 2. It then should suck it back to the vinyl holder to the front edge of the sensor. Don't remember how to change the front or rear setting, my boss can find it with her eyes closed. I think she uses the machine this way.......I don't know how it changed....It isn't an automatic feature. You had to hit something........no NO no I didn't.....its fix now continue.....lol


----------



## suzette70 (Dec 19, 2007)

Of course, I haven't had time to call Graphtec. But, I just can't figure it out. Everything else works fine, white, black, blue, maroon, outdoor vinyl with white backing. White, red, neon yellow thermoflex with transparent backing. I've done all these on roll 1, roll 2, and sheet feed and they read fine. But, the black with the transparent backing will not read the length of the vinyl!!!! I'll keep you'll updated as to a solution when I get the chance to call Graphtec.

Thanks for all the help.

Suzette70


----------



## suzette70 (Dec 19, 2007)

Finally took the time to go on graphtecamerica.com. I didn't receive a user's manual like the one on the website, but here's what it said......
*“​​​​LOAD MEDIA” is displayed
even when the
medium has been loaded.​
*The medium is semi-transparent and is
not detected by the media sensors.
Set the media-sensor setting to DISABLE,
and set the cutting/plotting area
(see​​​​“5.1 Description of Special Functions
A” and “5.2 Setting Special Functions
A”)
The medium is not detected by the
media sensors due to strong reflected
light.
Change the lighting direction and avoid
direct sunlight.
The medium is not loaded so that it
passes the media sensors.
Load so that the medium passes over
the media sensors.
The right-hand pinch roller is not positioned
over the right-hand long grit
roller.
Position the right-hand pinch roller over​
the right-hand long grit roller.

Anyway, at least I'm not crazy. Probably need to go on the website and view the .pdf to get all the instructions.

Suzette70


----------



## monkeydes (Jan 23, 2013)

Had the same problem with my lynx s60. try covering the back with paper transfer tape. Seems to work. just peal it off before you press it. Hopes this helps!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Just put your finger over the sensor until you hit enter to measure the material.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

A piece of frosted tape will work! However, I really hope the OP got this working between now and 2008!


----------



## monkeydes (Jan 23, 2013)

I apply 1" transfer tape to the back/side with sensor. Kind of a pain, but does the trick, I get it from my sign supplier.


----------



## Fbermudez (Jan 19, 2014)

I just had the same issue and my sensor on the back of the cutter was dirty I kept cleaning the front sensor and still didn't work, until I finally remembered working fine now.
I have a panther 30"


----------

